# I'm a new archer, can you give a quick look at my form?



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello all, 
I'm new to archery and loving every second of it. My primary focus and outlook will be indoor target and field (distance). I'm taking my time to learn correctly on everything that I can. It took me about a month to decide on a bow haha. 
I've done a lot of research, video watching, asking around, etc on correct form techniques. Since I've only been shooting for 2 days now, I still have to think about every single little aspect of my form since nothing is habbit yet. With that being said, I want to make the correct form habbit. 
If you would be kind enough to critique my form I would appreciate it very much. Once again, I'm only 2 days old, so anything and everything as far as help I will try. I'm very willing to learn, and learn correctly. 

It was raining outside so I setup in my garage. I'm only shooting at 2-3 yards. 
Setup is a Hoyt Pro Elite, Tru ball release, X7 eclipse arrows, 2 pin rest. No sights or anything yet since I'm still wanting to focus on form. 
Thanks in advance!

Video 1
Video 2


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## bowhunter3131 (Oct 28, 2009)

i might lower your release elbow slighty. and try to relax your bow hand. it looks like you locked it into position, which isnt too good. also you look like you punching. good luck to you and shoot strait


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

HERE U GO ITS NOT PRETTYdraws looks way too long.... hand open and tense. fix the draw first.it must fit perfect......send me a video mike 66 im a grade 2 certifed instructor. ill help you.....


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

How can i shorten the draw length?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*took a secound look*

:sad:i my be mistaken.. your peep is low and your droping your head..draw might not be that bad . pull back bow. with eyes closed and anchor. your peep should be there.... no moving of head. if its not move it . the string should be at the very tip of your nose. just barely touching it. for a perfect draw length. u may need new cam . or mod needs adjusted. the bow must fit ... before anything else can be done...


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

I never noticed the head movement, I'll try to watch out for that.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

Mate your form looks real good for less than a week of shooting. Ditto everyone else, draw to long. Also like me your release is a bit dead. You need to be using your back more and your arm less to fire. Check out where this pro-archers release hand ends up after the shot! Link to YouTube

Also find a pro archer on you tube that has similar physical characteristics as you and try to study their form. Many of them are approachable and more than happy to offer advice.

Hope this helps, keep practicing


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

ok cool, I'll let my body follow through more and not tense up on it. Also, use more of my body including my back to release instead of just arm muscles. 
I'll give it a try tonight


----------



## extremehunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Good form is the ability to repeat the same proscess. If you want (cookie cutter form) you need to shadow shoot.


----------



## Iceman48 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am also a new archer, thanks for the tips!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

*practice*

congrats on learning.now proper form or muscle memory is not established in 2 days a week or month.it is established by working on parts of your form (grip stance,release,etc)on a blank bale.this may take 2000 to 3000 shots.getting a shot process to run subconsciously so you are free to aim is the ultimate goal.there are no shortcuts you should start on every aspect of form and work on it (bale)before moving on to the next one.


----------



## JLSmith526 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm getting back into shooting after almost a decade off. And I'm wanting to make sure I establish good techniques. I've been doing a lot of reading on archery lessons online. It actually has a lot of good reading and videos to help with a lot of the issues you seem to be focusing on. There is a 7 day free trial, that I'm on right now.

I definitely recommend giving it a shot, if nothing else it will be interesting reading.


----------

